

CINT The C/C++ Interpreter - muriithi
http://root.cern.ch/twiki/bin/view/ROOT/CINT

======
bayareaguy
There used to be a lot of these things, but this one seems the only open
source C interpreter with any following these days. Anyone know what ever
happened to the others (Saber, eIc, small C, ...)?

